# Definition of "spec grade" ?



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Maybe the UL White Book?


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

This article is pretty good about talking about the definitions.
http://www.iaei.org/magazine/?p=2225


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

wingz said:


> This article is pretty good about talking about the definitions.
> http://www.iaei.org/magazine/?p=2225


hmm this Leviton outlet says "spec grade" in the metal mounting flange, but doesn't have the F(UL)S logo.

The W-C-596 is a specification standards that defines quality and performance. I'm not able to find the full datasheet, however usually government project will specify "outlets shall be rated W-C-596 federal spec".

Turns out, the Leviton commercial SPEC GRADE isn't really even Federal spec grade, so I don't even know what they mean. It's only the industrial line that is actually listed W-C-596 and can really be called federal spec.

So, "spec grade" "commercial grade" are just marketing phrases. If it is not W-C-596 rated, it isn't a "federal specification grade".


----------

